# Advice please, son just bought his first bike



## MarathonMike (Sep 13, 2015)

Actually I bought it, he got his gear and his own insurance. So how long do you think he should "practice" with the bike before he rides in traffic? He's passed the motorcycle safety course but has no experience riding.


----------



## depotoo (Sep 13, 2015)

Alot.   Teach him he has to have respect for the type machine it is.  And please warn him not to weave in and out of traffic.  It can produce disastrous results.   Remind him he isn't invincible.  And I love bikes.


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 13, 2015)

Ride with him for a while.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 13, 2015)

Teach him that he may be invisible to other drivers at any time.  Not because he is, but because they are distracted.  Maintain a good buffer zone when possible.

Have him work up to high traffic conditions, and interstates.


----------



## DarkFury (Sep 13, 2015)

*You know the bigger danger is in town from car doors opening?*


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 13, 2015)

MarathonMike said:


> Actually I bought it, he got his gear and his own insurance. So how long do you think he should "practice" with the bike before he rides in traffic? He's passed the motorcycle safety course but has no experience riding.



How old is he? I was riding at 16- and I did lots of stupid stuff- lucky i survived. I wish I had some really good advice but I dont' know how to prevent teenage boy stupidity (and I am speaking of my own experience not calling your son stupid). 

Keep him riding in the daylight, and in good weather at first. I assume you don't ride? If you do- ride with him- if not literally follow him in the car some to make sure he has good riding habits- the ones the courses teach. 

Don't let him ride with his buddy to school right away- it was always with us together after school that we did the most stupid things.


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 13, 2015)

Don't forget the Blind Spot shit.


----------



## DarkFury (Sep 13, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Actually I bought it, he got his gear and his own insurance. So how long do you think he should "practice" with the bike before he rides in traffic? He's passed the motorcycle safety course but has no experience riding.
> ...


*You know it was a motorcycle cop who taught me the finer points of riding. I used to love parade drills where all you heard was the click. *


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 13, 2015)

MarathonMike said:


> Actually I bought it, he got his gear and his own insurance. So how long do you think he should "practice" with the bike before he rides in traffic? He's passed the motorcycle safety course but has no experience riding.



Motorcycles are not safe, Mike.   Sell the bike and buy him a car.  A big car.  Make him drive 500 hours with you before he can drive alone.  By then, he should be ready.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 13, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> *You know the bigger danger is in town from car doors opening?*


My friend lost his leg exactly that way! They took him to the hospital in 2 pieces.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 13, 2015)

I learned how to ride a dirt bike first.......then transitioned to a street bike.    ......


----------



## DarkFury (Sep 13, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > *You know the bigger danger is in town from car doors opening?*
> ...


*I have had to lock it up more then once for that.*


----------



## DarkFury (Sep 13, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> I learned how to ride a dirt bike first.......then transitioned to a street bike.    ......


*You know I did to? Started riding at 13. Had a Bultaco Pursang.*


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 13, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> *You know I did to? Started riding at 13. Had a Bultaco Pursang.*


So did I........


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 13, 2015)

Later I traded it in for a 360 El Bandito  ......


----------



## DarkFury (Sep 13, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Later I traded it in for a 360 El Bandito  ......


*A Greeves was my last dirt bike then it was all street.*


----------



## Andylusion (Sep 13, 2015)

as with most things in life, the biggest safety advice, is to have your head screwed on straight.     All the practice in the world, can't cure stupidity, or arrogance and pride.

If you teach him to have his head screwed on right, he'll be fine in the long run.     But you can give an prideful fool a million hours of practice, and he'll still get himself killed hot-dogging for his friends..... you know... because they said doing that would be 'kewl'.

Proverbs 17:10
"A single rebuke does more for a person of understanding than a hundred lashes on the back of a fool."

Make sure he's not a fool, and you can let him ride all you want.   If he proves himself a fool... take the bike away.


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 13, 2015)

All good advice but he has the bike, he's 18 and has no riding experience. I failed to mention he has his own car so he doesn't need the bike to commute. I just don't know how to assess if he's ready for riding in traffic.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 13, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Later I traded it in for a 360 El Bandito  ......
> ...


Nice......that brings up a lot of memories.

I had a friend that was a factory rider for Penton and later KTM........he competed in the ISDE in Europe.

Myself, I rode and loved Husqvarna for several years.

Owned and rode more dirt bikes and street bikes than I can count.  Bultaco, Yamaha, Kawaski, Montesa, Hodaka, Husky, Triumph, BSA......and a dozen different Harleys.......wide glides, super glides, soft tail

Later got into Trials......was a ranked a top rider in both Oklahoma and Texas circuits.

Been motorcycle crazy since my Dad bought me one when I was 14  .......


----------



## DarkFury (Sep 13, 2015)

MarathonMike said:


> All good advice but he has the bike, he's 18 and has no riding experience. I failed to mention he has his own car so he doesn't need the bike to commute. I just don't know how to assess if he's ready for riding in traffic.


*Take him to the local Walmart parking lot.
Have him ride one strip to another FULL lot x 10.
That's traffic at a slow speed.*


----------



## DarkFury (Sep 13, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


*I grew up in Seattle along side Bob "hurricane" Hanna. Used to date his sister Marilyn. That man could ride!*


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 13, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> *I grew up in Seattle along side Bob "hurricane" Hanna. Used to date his sister Marilyn. That man could ride!*


Sure, I remember him, he was quite a legend.


The most famous rider I knew was a flat tracker from my home town named Freddy Nix.

AMA Motorcycle Museum Hall of Fame | Freddie Nix

And right down the road in the next town was Gary Nixon.

AMA Motorcycle Museum Hall of Fame | Gary Nixon

It was so odd the  #1 and #2 ranked AMA champs ruling the nationals in California were a couple of Oklahoma boys who grew up about 30 miles apart.   .......


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 13, 2015)

MarathonMike said:


> Actually I bought it, he got his gear and his own insurance. So how long do you think he should "practice" with the bike before he rides in traffic? He's passed the motorcycle safety course but has no experience riding.


I always wonder about parents like you. Ones who buy their kids dangerous toys. Or let them enlist in the military. Or be a fireman or cop. My parents wouldn't let us do anything dangerous. We had to sneak. Lol


----------



## DarkFury (Sep 13, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > *I grew up in Seattle along side Bob "hurricane" Hanna. Used to date his sister Marilyn. That man could ride!*
> ...


*I notice your info says retired. Here is my pick to still enjoy the road.
Transverse 3 and front wheel drive. 84 mpg and top end just over 100. Price? 6,800 dollars. Two seater/tandem fuel injected Geo Metro motor and front drive.

They are due out at the end of 2016. You can get on a waiting list now though for a hundred bucks. And THEY WILL finance!
Check it out.*


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 13, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Actually I bought it, he got his gear and his own insurance. So how long do you think he should "practice" with the bike before he rides in traffic? He's passed the motorcycle safety course but has no experience riding.
> ...


He's 18 and he was getting a bike with or without me. Your response is not helpful.


----------



## DarkFury (Sep 13, 2015)

MarathonMike said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


*What kind of bike are we talking? Pocket rocket? Cruiser? Wing?
Bobber? Makes a HUGE difference.*


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 13, 2015)

MarathonMike said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


Point is tell him to be very careful. He will learn how slippery a bike is in the rain. The bike slipped right out from under me and I pulled a hamstring trying to stop it from happening.

I could tell him about speed wobbles. I almost crashed I went from fast to slow and the bike just started wobbling I almost wiped out on the expressway.

I could tell you about my one arm friend who wiped out and slid into a street sign. Cut his arm off.

18 is very young and dumb. They feel invincible. Tell him he is not. Be careful.

I had a buddy with a crotch rocket. He was doing donuts and he lost control and the thing kept doing donuts even though he was clearly out of control. So funny. Luckily he was alright.

I had a friend him and his dad got in a bad wreck. It's not pretty when you wipe out.


----------



## depotoo (Sep 14, 2015)

You know, first and foremost, he needs to become aware, aware of everything around him at all times.  He needs to be taught to anticipate the unanticipated and how to respond.  If he can do this, he will be fine.  Just tell him to think with his head, and remember it is not a toy, but a powerful, unprotected means of transportation. 
 If he wants to play, take it to the fields/trails to ride.


----------



## Iceweasel (Sep 14, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > *You know the bigger danger is in town from car doors opening?*
> ...


Never got close to that happening to me. I ride in the left part of the lane, mostly to be visible to cars behind me and to see up ahead.

OP: I started at 18 and I'm 61 now, put about 250,000 miles on bikes so far. You got him started out right with the safety foundation course but he'll have to get out there sooner or later. The best advice is to watch people like your life depends on it, because it does. Ride like you're invisible and do not get aggressive in traffic. It's difficult to spot a small target's speed, even with the headlight on auto drivers will have a difficult time estimating your speed and distance.

And for God's sake, if he has the newer headlights, don't use the high beam in traffic. That was good advice back in the day but you will blind people with today's lights.


----------



## Rotagilla (Sep 14, 2015)

MarathonMike said:


> Actually I bought it, he got his gear and his own insurance. So how long do you think he should "practice" with the bike before he rides in traffic? He's passed the motorcycle safety course but has no experience riding.



always watch (and plan) 10 seconds down the road so nothing comes as a "surprise"....and watch other vehicles front tires...the vehicle goes where the front tires are heading...watch them to avoid sudden lane changes and turns in front of you.


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 14, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


Thanks, about headlights I ordered the headlight "strobe" kit what is your opinion on that?


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 14, 2015)

you are the only one on here who knows how mature he is....the talk i would have.....first dwi...bike goes and so does the car...simple as that...make him sign a contract if needed or better have the bike and the car in your name and the insurance...yes he still pays...but that way you will find out about any traffic offenses....not that sons hide stuff like that...and that way if he drinks and drives ....he forfeits both....tell him the first traffic infraction or accident or dwi....you sell them both and donate the money ....you gotta put the fear in them....then pray and worry


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 14, 2015)

The good news is that an 18 year old has lightening fast reflexes when he spots dangers. The bad news is that 18 year olds are not, for the most part, cognisant of just how bad some drivers are, especially drunks, people distracted by phones and such, and really old people. What usually gets them is something they never saw coming, like someone who rams them from the rear while they are waiting at a red light. The chances of that happening in an urban environment are high. For this reason, I, who have ridden motorcycles for about 20 years in my life, seldom ride in an urban environment except to go to the dealer for maintenance. I know that is not the answer you wanted to hear, but that is my take on it.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Sep 14, 2015)

There are two types of bike riders, those that have had an accident and those that will.


----------



## DarkFury (Sep 14, 2015)

MarathonMike said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


*If the bike has ajustable baffles on the mufflers turn them up as loud as legal. Old saying. "Loud pipes save lives".*


----------



## DarkFury (Sep 14, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> There are two types of bike riders, those that have had an accident and those that will.


*I have been down three times, all LOW speed and ALL in town.
Freeway is safer then ANY city.*


----------



## Iceweasel (Sep 15, 2015)

MarathonMike said:


> Thanks, about headlights I ordered the headlight "strobe" kit what is your opinion on that?


Is giving opposing traffic seizures a good thing? I had a blinking system thirty or more years ago, called a Q Switch I think. But lights weren't like now and it didn't really help. It's the size of motorcycles that makes speed and distance hard to determine. I just ride defensively with that knowledge, like covering the brakes when traffic is wanting to enter from a side street.


----------



## Rotagilla (Sep 15, 2015)

Rotagilla said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Actually I bought it, he got his gear and his own insurance. So how long do you think he should "practice" with the bike before he rides in traffic? He's passed the motorcycle safety course but has no experience riding.
> ...




also, depending on traffic conditions.... I like to go through intersections with another vehicle in the lane next to me. Not necessarily side by side but close enough to go through almost simultaneously..

When you do that you lower the chances of someone pulling out or turning in front of you because the other driver may not "see" the biker but they (usually) see a car....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 15, 2015)

MarathonMike said:


> Actually I bought it, he got his gear and his own insurance. So how long do you think he should "practice" with the bike before he rides in traffic? He's passed the motorcycle safety course but has no experience riding.



  Man....
   No experience and he's going right to street bikes?
Does he have a car so he can ride the bike on weekends for awhile?

     It's not a matter of if,but when are you going to crash.
 And being a rookie those chances sky rocket.


----------



## Iceweasel (Sep 15, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Actually I bought it, he got his gear and his own insurance. So how long do you think he should "practice" with the bike before he rides in traffic? He's passed the motorcycle safety course but has no experience riding.
> ...


I had a motorcycle before a car. Learned on the street, sometimes the hard way.


----------



## Rotagilla (Sep 15, 2015)

ya know...I drive every day with the assumption that every mf on the road is drunk... AND texting...I expect them to do stupid shit...I'm rarely caught by surprise when someone does.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 15, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...



 I learned the hard way at 11 .....and 12,and 13 all the way up till my last lay down at 48.
   That was it for me.
I'll be in one of these next.


----------



## Iceweasel (Sep 15, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I learned the hard way at 11 .....and 12,and 13 all the way up till my last lay down at 48.
> That was it for me.
> I'll be in one of these next.
> View attachment 50214


You'll put your eye out with that thing.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 15, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > I learned the hard way at 11 .....and 12,and 13 all the way up till my last lay down at 48.
> ...



 At least I wont break a hip..


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 15, 2015)

I've been riding motorcycles quite a bit of my life.  Started out on a Honda Rebel, then graduated to a Honda Shadow 600 and then to a Harley Davidson Sportster that was an 883 that was bored out to a 1200 with a serious cam kit and a S and S carb.  My Sporty has been clocked at 130 mph.

Best advice?  Well, you started off good by enrolling him in a motor cycle safety course.  If it was the one I took, not only is there a good amount of book work on rules and regs, but they also took you out and taught you practical evasion and traffic skills, and you had to bring your own bike for that.  It was a good course and started me off well (also, it was required for getting a military base sticker).

If he's completed that, then he's got the basic skill set to ride in traffic.  Trust me, the first few times out on a motorcycle, your head is on a swivel, because you understand that cars are bigger and stronger than you.  Let him go out on back roads and side streets for a few days, until he tells you he feels comfortable riding, and then just trust that he's going to be okay on the main roads.

As far as safety equipment?  A helmet (full face is best), a LEATHER JACKET (it has a low friction coefficient and will slide on pavement without ripping to shreds, a leather vest (for protection) when riding in the summer.  Gloves are also a good idea, because bugs and rocks hurt like hell when they hit your knuckles at 60 mph.  If he can afford them, chaps are also a good idea for both protection and warmth.

Levis or some other denim pant should ALWAYS be worn while riding.  Denim is one of the second toughest materials, next to leather, and they also slide like leather does, although they WILL tear up if you hit the pavement.  I've had a pair of jeans save my skin a time or two.  If you're wearing shorts?  Forget it, you've just lost the skin on your legs.

ALWAYS wear boots, either pull on or lace up, but boots that go at least 1/4 up the shin, because having the extra support helps when you stop and put your foot down, and they don't come off like tennis shoes or regular shoes.  NEVER, EVER, WEAR SANDALS WHEN RIDING.

A reflective vest, and a decent attitude about your mortality is all thats left.

I hope your son enjoys his scooter and has many problem free miles on it.


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 15, 2015)

ABikerSailor said:


> I've been riding motorcycles quite a bit of my life.  Started out on a Honda Rebel, then graduated to a Honda Shadow 600 and then to a Harley Davidson Sportster that was an 883 that was bored out to a 1200 with a serious cam kit and a S and S carb.  My Sporty has been clocked at 130 mph.
> 
> Best advice?  Well, you started off good by enrolling him in a motor cycle safety course.  If it was the one I took, not only is there a good amount of book work on rules and regs, but they also took you out and taught you practical evasion and traffic skills, and you had to bring your own bike for that.  It was a good course and started me off well (also, it was required for getting a military base sticker).
> 
> ...


He has all the gear you mentioned and I'm not letting him ride in traffic until he's logged a couple hundred miles at least on the back roads.


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 15, 2015)

Rotagilla said:


> ya know...I drive every day with the assumption that every mf on the road is drunk... AND texting...I expect them to do stupid shit...I'm rarely caught by surprise when someone does.


Every time I see a car weaving or moving erratically, almost without fail it is some dipshit man or woman looking down at their f*kkn phone. For God's sake, they can't wait 10 minutes?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 15, 2015)

I used to ride around with a half a brick in a rag sitting next to the radar detector on my FZ750 Genisus.
    When someone rode my ass i'd hold up the brick.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 15, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



  Hell,I wont even do my truck the way it sits in my Avi anymore....


----------



## Iceweasel (Sep 16, 2015)

ABikerSailor said:


> As far as safety equipment?  A helmet (full face is best), a LEATHER JACKET (it has a low friction coefficient and will slide on pavement without ripping to shreds, a leather vest (for protection) when riding in the summer.  Gloves are also a good idea, because bugs and rocks hurt like hell when they hit your knuckles at 60 mph.  If he can afford them, chaps are also a good idea for both protection and warmth.
> 
> Levis or some other denim pant should ALWAYS be worn while riding.  Denim is one of the second toughest materials, next to leather, and they also slide like leather does, although they WILL tear up if you hit the pavement.  I've had a pair of jeans save my skin a time or two.  If you're wearing shorts?  Forget it, you've just lost the skin on your legs.
> 
> ALWAYS wear boots, either pull on or lace up, but boots that go at least 1/4 up the shin, because having the extra support helps when you stop and put your foot down, and they don't come off like tennis shoes or regular shoes.  NEVER, EVER, WEAR SANDALS WHEN RIDING.


I agree with most of that, I'm a ATGATT guy. All the gear all the time. These days armor is widely available, there's no reason to just protect part of your lower body with chaps, wear armored leather instead. I admittedly do not understand most Harley riders, they've got their own agenda, not sure what it is.

Boots should go over halfway up the shin and be steel toed. You want all the protection you can get if the bike falls on you. Ask me how I know. Full face helmet and armored gloves is also mandatory for me. If you go down you'll be hitting your hands and noggin. 

It's an investment but hospital bills aren't cheap either.


----------



## gipper (Sep 16, 2015)

My Dad bought me a 125 enduro at 15.  I had my own Honda 750 at 17 and a new Suzuki GS750 at 19.  I know how lucky I am to be alive.  

You should watch him ride without him knowing you are there.  If he is careless, you will witness it.  

PS. try not to let him ride at night or in heavy traffic, until he is experienced.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 16, 2015)

Yeah...............riding in bad weather and at night require a bit of experience to be safe.

And..............if the weather gets too far past a drizzle, I pull off to the side and wait it out, even though I've been riding for a few years.


----------



## Buzz Jenkins (Sep 16, 2015)

The "test" for your motorcycle license is nothing, certainly not an indicator that someone is ready to ride in traffic. I started riding about 7-8 years ago as an adult. Before starting I was shooting shit with the deputy that was going to administer the road test. He told me that basically if you can ride your bike to the testing station without killing yourself then you are going to get a license (we can get a learners license in GA that is good for 6 months that will enable you to ride on public streets and ride you bike to the testing station). 

I would be nervous as hell if my son was going to ride. Basically, he needs to get to the point where he can operate the bike without thinking about it, as second nature. I agree with one of the other posters: ride with him. Go for some rides through the country together, even if you have to haul your bikes out of the city to get there.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 16, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



Most states require the driver to have a MC license and all occupants to wear helmets.

I suspect it will be exactly as sucessful as Liz Carmichael's planned 3-wheeler!


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 16, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



Correct saying: "Loud pipes lose rights."

Motorcycles should be legally required to have unaltered stock pipes.  Noiseboxes should be seized and destroyed.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 17, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...



Wrong.  Many times the main reason that people in cars notice people on bikes is because they hear them first.

My Sporty was capable of 105 db.


----------



## DarkFury (Sep 17, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


*45 states have already listed it as a car. It has TWO drive wheels.
*


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 17, 2015)

ABikerSailor said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



Prove it.  You are making the assertion, you back it up...or don't, and admit it's bullshit!

There are too many irresponsible motorcycle riders like you on the road...it is probably time to require unaltered stock pipes on all bikes, no exceptions.


----------



## DarkFury (Sep 17, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...


*I have rode AND drove for over four decades. when I hear pipes I check my mirrors even IF I plan on going straight the next 100 miles. Pipes draw your attention and cause you to look just like a siren.

This thread is written by a man whose son has chosen to ride and looking for tips FROM riders NOT haters of riders. Now loud pipes DO help. Wearing bright colors DOES help. Running with the head light on DOES help.

What you have here in the OP is a man looking for every tip from every RIDER to make HIS son safer. You need to take your hate elsewhere because I can promise you we ARE talking a life issue here NOT if you hate bikes or not.

So show some respect for the OP and Sunni Man  and myself as we try to put some guidelines together that mean his son can ride for four decades plus and STILL come to USMB and help another.*


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 17, 2015)

In other words: you have no proof and are now conceding that fact.  Figured.

And yeah, I hate bikes so much that I ride.  Stop digging, dude.


----------



## DarkFury (Sep 17, 2015)

*"This is also the heart of the matter. There’s no shortage of people who hate loud motorcycles. But that’s a separate issue. Let me say it again: a separate issue. Trying to argue that loud pipes don’t save lives because they’re so annoying is ridiculous. And nine times out of 10, when someone attempts to build a case against loud pipes, they confuse dislike with logic. Loud motorcycles can be annoying—that’s understood—but they only disrupt your reverie for a second or two; we’re talking about safety here, which is more important than you being woken up from your slumber."

Loud pipes irritate, but enhance motorcycle riders’ safety

"The irony of the government attempting to mandate more noise from motorcycles is hard to overlook, but the low speed menace of electric vehicles is real. You can read the NHTSA’s full analysis by opening thisPDF.  You can also listen to a sampling of recordings suggested by the NHTSA for use on electric vehicles when traveling at low speeds here.  As usual, the Europeans are way out in front of us on this issue, as evidenced by the video below."

It’s Official . . . Loud Bikes Save Lives «  MotorcycleDaily.com – Motorcycle News, Editorials, Product Reviews and Bike Reviews

You DID catch the part about government trying to MANDATE louder bikes right?*


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 17, 2015)

Not looking for conflict guys. I really appreciate all the feedback. He's doing good, wearing all the gear and sticking to back roads....for now.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 17, 2015)

Here is the advice I have given for years to every new rider regardless of age or ability.    ....    


I say to them......"Remember when you first got behind the steering wheel of your car. You really paid attention to your driving and your eyes were glued to the road with two hands on the wheel. But now you drive down the road drinking a coke, eating a burger, turning the dial on the radio, and looking everywhere but straight ahead.

When you first start riding a motorcycle it will be much like when you first started driving a car. You pay attention and stay focused on the road and the cars around you.

But therein lies the difference.......you can "*never ever"* become as complacent riding your motorcycle as you do driving your car. If you do.......a serious accident might be in your future.

Riding a motorcycle means being aware and riding aware......every single time you throw your leg over your bike and hit the start button".

Now lets go ride........


----------



## Andylusion (Sep 17, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



First off, I have to point out how dumb it is to finance something, that drops in value like a rock.  Yes, I know it's universally common to finance a car..... but it's fiscally idiotic.   You are going to pay $800 of interest, on a $6,800 vehicle, which means you will owe $7,600 on a vehicle worth only $6,000 the moment you roll it over the curb onto the road.    Great way to stay poor, is borrow and pay interest on something that will be worth a few hundred in a year or two, when you spent thousands.  If you have so much money, that turning $7,600 into $600 in a year or two isn't a problem....  I have a mint condition Grand Marquis '03 to sell you.   You'll love it.

A guy down the road from me, bought a commuter car just like that.   Big sign.  For sale.  60 mpg!   That lunch box on wheels, sat there for 12 months straight.   He had it for sale for a few hundred bucks before he was able to get rid of it.    No idea how much he spent, or worse, how much interest he paid on the paper weight.

Now there is a couple of things I have to point out.

1.   I've been saying for 10 years now that we can easily make a car that gets 100 MPG, or similar.   We just have to make it tiny, make it wimpy, and make it flimsy.     This is proof that I was right.  Two seats you can't barely see.  A 60 horse power engine.  No suspension.   A rolling brick.   And notice that massive trunk space to fit all your stuff.

2.   I've also been saying for 10 years now, that we can make cars cheaper, and that one of the primary drivers in the cost of automobiles, is regulations, mandates and controls.    Notice the guy said that because it only has 3 wheels, which means it's not classified as a car, and therefore in his own words, it doesn't have to meet all the regulations and controls imposed on cars by the government.

Now, if the companies, and the left-wing 'regulate the world' people, get their way.... I bet this trike, will get classified as a car, and the price tag will bounce $5,000.  Which of course will kill it.

But even so, I highly doubt this will be any better than those wind up disposable cars we already have.


----------



## dblack (Sep 17, 2015)

He should at least know how to ride a wheelie while standing on the seat. Chicks dig it.


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 17, 2015)

You're not helping dblack


----------



## waltky (Sep 17, 2015)

Buy a good life insurance policy on him...

... my dad once had a scheme to buy life insurance on 10 motorcyclists...

... he figured it'd be a way to make some extra money.


----------



## Iceweasel (Sep 18, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> *"This is also the heart of the matter. There’s no shortage of people who hate loud motorcycles. But that’s a separate issue. Let me say it again: a separate issue. Trying to argue that loud pipes don’t save lives because they’re so annoying is ridiculous. And nine times out of 10, when someone attempts to build a case against loud pipes, they confuse dislike with logic. Loud motorcycles can be annoying—that’s understood—but they only disrupt your reverie for a second or two; we’re talking about safety here, which is more important than you being woken up from your slumber."*


Nothing screams retard like loud pipes. The louder the pipe, the lower the IQ. I haven't needed loud pipes in 43 years so your "logic" is nothing but an attempt to justify trying to sound macho. Loud pipes destroy hearing, you can hear them for waaay more than one or two seconds. 

If someone really was that worried about not being noticed, motorcycling is not for them. And usually they aren't, they weekend Harley toys where they can dress up like a bad ass and get noticed as much as humanly possible. Between them and the road racers the general public gets really really turned off. And THAT is where the hazards lay. When you create a nation full of enemies due to your indifference to their considerations you've made is more dangerous for everyone. 

I just wish the Harleytards would rent a chrome plated bus with loud speakers so they could enjoy a cold beer, right next to each other, the way they ride and lumber along the roads in solidarity. Leave the rest of us in peace.


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 15, 2015)

I would ride with him if possible
If he passed the course, he has the basics. But ALWAYS remember to be defensive. That is probably the most important thing. Will make his 4 wheel driving better as well. Well, it did for me..
IMO, the only thing left would be GAIN experience. He has to get out there. As long as it isn't too big a bike for him and he stays defensive, he should be good 
The most dangerous thing to a motorcycle rider is other drivers!


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 22, 2015)

As a biker of many years experience I would recommend giving him a copy of the police motorcycling manual.
I expect it is available online and even though it originates in England it is just as relevant to USA.
It teaches techniques like reading the road ahead, and watching for loose gravel and oil slicks on bends.
You can learn a lot from it that could save your life. Like what to do if you are facing a collision you cannot avoid.
I gave my copy to a kid that was speeding up the street outside my house.

I also recommend getting the best tyres you can. They too could save your life as they hold the road better and are worth the money. Never let your tyres get worn down as you only have two wheels and you want them to stick to the road. Never do wheelies as showing off can kill you.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 22, 2015)

Do a google search for the following, it is available on amazon.

Motorcycle Roadcraft: The Police Rider's Handbook to Better Motorcycling


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 22, 2015)

More on tyres. I always chose to get a matched pair of 'S' tread tyres on both the front and back wheels.
Cross treads are often used on the back wheel and 'S' treads on the front. But I preferred ' S' treads on both.
It is a trade off because you get better grip for cornering with an ' S' tread but you may lock the back wheel if you have to do an emergency stop. Because you get a better grip on the road with a cross tread when braking and an 'S' tread is likely to lock the wheel and slide.
I felt safer with an 'S' tread on cornering and because I always read the road ahead well I rarely had to stop quickly. On one occasion I did have to stop suddenly when some silly cow stopped dead in front of me, and I did lock the back wheel, but I quickly released and re applied the back brake and I survived.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 22, 2015)

Here is some more advice. Firstly you need a bike powerful enough to hold your own in traffic. Then you can choose your own road position and I used to ride just inside the white line, at the crown of the road. That way you are lined up ready to overtake vehicles in front, and you keep people behind from continually overtaking you, which they will do if you ride in the gutter.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 23, 2015)

Just about any bike (except a 125 Eliminator and maybe a Rebel) is powerful enough to keep up with traffic.


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 23, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> Just about any bike (except a 125 Eliminator and maybe a Rebel) is powerful enough to keep up with traffic.



I would prefer at least 500cc between my legs. Especially on motorways, as a smaller bike would leave you vulnerable to being cut up by lorry's. You need power to overtake quickly and a 500cc will accelerate up to 100 miles per hour. I had a 400 cc which was ok, but I much preferred my 500cc Honda.
I also had a 650cc Honda and that was more power than I needed, as I got two speeding tickets in three months,


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 23, 2015)

My wife has a little 250 that will run 50+kph past the speed limit on any motorway in England.  It tops out at about 175kph.  For that matter, a 250 Ninja will out-accelerate most cars and top out at 105MPH.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 23, 2015)

My first "real" bike was a Honda 600 Shadow.  Loved the power, but hated riding it in crosswinds because it was really light and would go down the road at an angle.

Next bike was an 883 Sportster that I bored out to a 1200 and put in some serious cams and other engine work.  Bike was dependable as hell, and topped out at 130 mph.  Most of my friends who had Big Twins would always look at me shocked when I was keeping up with them as they were trying to drop me.

However.................there are old bikers, and there are bold bikers, but there aren't many old, bold bikers.

I've only been wild a time or two, I much prefer to keep the shiny side up and the rubber side down.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 23, 2015)

MarathonMike said:


> Actually I bought it, he got his gear and his own insurance. So how long do you think he should "practice" with the bike before he rides in traffic? He's passed the motorcycle safety course but has no experience riding.



Put sugar in the gas tank.


----------



## ninja007 (Oct 24, 2015)

if you want some real world good advice from someone who rode 15 years, here I am. I had 4 bikes AND SURVIVED a terrible accident that wasn't my fault- helmet came off on impact,hit him at about 50 mph no brakes. It was a kid who made a  left turn (idiot) in front of me. I even bought the same model bike after almost getting killed two years later (yamaha r1).


3 tips to start- stay to the left side of the middle of the lane (oil and car fluid suck)

- stay out of peoples blind spots

- most of the accidents happen when a vehicle is turning left in front of you.


ps- it was hard enough in the 90's and 2000-2005 to ride safely but now cell phones and texting are an epidemic. My advice? forget it.

It also doesn't matter how good a rider you are as its usually someone else who takes you out.


----------



## MarathonMike (Oct 24, 2015)

ninja007 said:


> if you want some real world good advice from someone who rode 15 years, here I am. I had 4 bikes AND SURVIVED a terrible accident that wasn't my fault- helmet came off on impact,hit him at about 50 mph no brakes. It was a kid who made a  left turn (idiot) in front of me. I even bought the same model bike after almost getting killed two years later (yamaha r1).
> 
> 
> 3 tips to start- stay to the left side of the middle of the lane (oil and car fluid suck)
> ...


 I appreciate the comments, but he is going to find out for himself. He's over 18 and was getting a bike no matter what. He's already laid it down once. Banged up his knee and the bike but maybe that will be a wakeup call that it isn't play time.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 24, 2015)

MarathonMike said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > if you want some real world good advice from someone who rode 15 years, here I am. I had 4 bikes AND SURVIVED a terrible accident that wasn't my fault- helmet came off on impact,hit him at about 50 mph no brakes. It was a kid who made a  left turn (idiot) in front of me. I even bought the same model bike after almost getting killed two years later (yamaha r1).
> ...



An employees son has a bike, and let a friend drive it. 

The friend crashed and died instantly, the bike was totaled.

The employee's son, just 18, bought the same bike, and was hit by a drunk driver.  He died weeks after the incident.

My youngest son wanted a bike, we gave him and his brother lots of rope, but not too much.  I told him he could not have one and bought him a car.

My denial, as I told him. was selfish, I didn't want to sit by his hospital bed where he was kept alive by machines.


----------



## MarathonMike (Oct 24, 2015)

I know all about the statistics and the horror stories and I am definitely do not like it. I'm glad your son listened to you. My sons call their own shots just like I did when I was their age. He was either going to get some POS off of craigslist or I was going to help him get something reliable. That was the choice.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 24, 2015)

MarathonMike said:


> I know all about the statistics and the horror stories and I am definitely do not like it. I'm glad your son listened to you. My sons call their own shots just like I did when I was their age. He was either going to get some POS off of craigslist or I was going to help him get something reliable. That was the choice.



Of course i hope he's safe.  Everyday the morning commute seems to report a bike down in traffic reports.  

I used a friends scooter (it was a HD that looked like a Vespa but had an automatic transmission, circa 1960) to toss the Sunday Papers when I was in Jr. Hi.  

One sunday, the last time I rode, a women in a white station wagon turned right from the right hand lane directly in front of me. I braked hard and laid the scooter down, only getting scrapes and bruised.

She stopped and I said, I'm ok and rode away; didn't have a license to drive and didn't want to get in trouble.


----------



## Andylusion (Oct 24, 2015)

MarathonMike said:


> I know all about the statistics and the horror stories and I am definitely do not like it. I'm glad your son listened to you. My sons call their own shots just like I did when I was their age. He was either going to get some POS off of craigslist or I was going to help him get something reliable. That was the choice.



Um....  ok that is exactly the kind of wimp response that drives me up the freakin wall.

Who is the parent, and who is the child?

Actually forget you.  You are the child.

*To everyone else, be the parent.*   Your kids are walking all over you, you kick them out!   For heaven sakes!   Am I the only one that had an actual father???   My father would have smacked my head so hard, I'd look like a daffy duck cartoon.






My father, was in charge.  His house, his rules, his money, his clothes, his everything.

He was the *MAN*.  He did not let me, as the child, give him an ultimatum!    Are you KIDDING ME??

"You either buy me something reliable, or I'll buy junk off of Ebay"

Oh well gee, I'm a week pathetic wimp of a person, so I better do what my child says or he'll get mad........

As long as I lived under my parents roof, I followed their rules, and when I didn't want to follow their rules, I moved out.  Now in my home, it's my rules, and when people rent out my spare bedroom... they follow my rules, are they are not there anymore.

GROW A SPINE.    Children are not your masters.   And if they are, and you think you have to follow what your kid says, then you are a TERRIBLE PARENT.  

How did we get from puritan, children are to be taught to be adults... to parents obey your children?


----------



## 007 (Oct 24, 2015)

MarathonMike said:


> I know all about the statistics and the horror stories and I am definitely do not like it. I'm glad your son listened to you. My sons call their own shots just like I did when I was their age. He was either going to get some POS off of craigslist or I was going to help him get something reliable. That was the choice.


So basically what you're saying is, you have no control over your children.


----------



## MarathonMike (Oct 24, 2015)

007 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > I know all about the statistics and the horror stories and I am definitely do not like it. I'm glad your son listened to you. My sons call their own shots just like I did when I was their age. He was either going to get some POS off of craigslist or I was going to help him get something reliable. That was the choice.
> ...


What part of this do you not get? My son is almost 19 and makes his own money working in a lab at college. HE IS NOT A CHILD. He can vote, he can go to war and he makes his own money and can buy and do what he wants. That was not the case when he was under my roof and younger.


----------



## Andylusion (Oct 24, 2015)

MarathonMike said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...



You don't get it.......      I don't care if he's 56.    If he lives in your home... it's your rules.  If you are not in charge of what happens in your own home, then you are failing.

Even if he didn't want me to have a bike, but accepted I was going to get one, he sure as heck wouldn't pay for it.

But truthfully, if he absolutely did not want me to have a bike, and I bought one anyway, he'd have all my stuff on the front lawn, and explain that if I was old enough to make my choices without his consent, then I'm old enough to leave the nest, and get an apartment.

If you think that your son is making a mistake buying a bike, and your son dictates to you that he is not only going to get one, but he's going to make you pay for it...... you are pathetic.  You are what is wrong with American society.   I realize this is insulting, and I am truly sorry, but it's the honest truth.  That's pathetic.   

The whole reason we have 50 year olds that act like 5-year-olds, is because when they were still kids they learned they could order their parents around.


----------



## MarathonMike (Oct 24, 2015)

Andylusion said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Jesus Christ, before you post nonsense at least READ. He is NOT in my house. He is 18+. He is in college making his own money. He did not ORDER ME to do anything. He told me he was going to buy a bike off of craigslist with his OWN MONEY. Are you following? You know zero about the relationship I have with my sons and you have no basis to deem me a pathetic parent.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 24, 2015)

Wry Catcher said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > ninja007 said:
> ...



That's a great way to have him resent you until he's 18, then buy something insane (like, say, a 1000+cc sportbike) the day he can do so.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 24, 2015)

Andylusion said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > I know all about the statistics and the horror stories and I am definitely do not like it. I'm glad your son listened to you. My sons call their own shots just like I did when I was their age. He was either going to get some POS off of craigslist or I was going to help him get something reliable. That was the choice.
> ...



I work with someone that did that...the result being that the only thing his daughter has said to him in over a year is various phrasings of, "I hate you," and "I hope you die."  It has already cost him his daughter and will probably cost him his marriage soon.


----------



## Andylusion (Oct 25, 2015)

MarathonMike said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...



Alright.........  I'll cut you some slack.  The way that I read your post.... and the way other people read your post, made it sound exactly as I thought it sounded.

And while this may have been a misunderstanding, there ARE parents like that.

When you say something like-

"He was either going to get some POS off of craigslist or I was going to help him get something reliable. That was the choice."

That sounds like an ultimatum.     Whether you intended it or not, that sounds like 

"Well gee I have to buy him something nice, or or.....   he'll buy something anyway!  So I have to buy it!  Because if I don't he'll buy it anyway!"

Now, if that is not what you are saying..................    Because that's how the rest of us read it.......       If that's not what you are saying, then on behalf of everyone, I apologize.

But if you are telling me.... that you *HAD* to buy him a bike, even though you are completely and totally against it, because he would have bought one anyway.....       That is being a bad parent.

A good parent...... DOES NOT...   pay for something that they are completely against.

If he was on crack, would you buy him crack because
"Well he was either going to get crack from some slum back alley crazy person of unknown quality that might kill him, or I can help him get good quality safer crack"?

Again, I'm not suggesting anything I haven't experienced in my own life.   There were times where I thought I had a brilliant idea, and they were completely against it, and I spent a ton of money on crap, and then regretted it.    It taught me to be wiser, and it taught me my parents were not going to bail me out of stupid choices.   It's how you learn not to make stupid choices.


----------



## Andylusion (Oct 25, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...



Funny, because both me and my sister, greatly respect our father.   My mother and him, are completely inseparable.  They don't do anything... as in.... ANYTHING without each other.   Now he has six grand kids, and we still meet up every other week.

I think the problem with your analysis, is that I relayed to you how he would respond to me, or my sister, telling him that he had to buy us a motor cycle (or anything), as if he owed us.    My parents never owed either of us anything.   They gave us everything.  We owed them.   And if we didn't like it, we could leave.

But obviously, that's only one response in a given situation.

My father is one of the absolute selfless generous, and kind individuals you could ever have known.    He does nice things that even I would likely never do.

One of his former students (he was a public school teacher), came into town, and asked for help.  No money, no job.  My father rented an apartment for him with pre-paid 2 months rent.  Got him clothes, and a car (cheap used, but reliable), and even set him up with a job.  

But being kind, and being pathetic wimp... are two very different things.    Giving into demands by other people is not kind, it's pathetic and spineless.    It's these people who roll over every time someone demands something, and then are shocked no one respects them.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Oct 25, 2015)

MarathonMike said:


> Actually I bought it, he got his gear and his own insurance. So how long do you think he should "practice" with the bike before he rides in traffic? He's passed the motorcycle safety course but has no experience riding.



The main thing is HE has to to watch out for everyone in a car as some of them will not see a motorocycle even right in front of their face.

And he should practice in a parking lot and on backroads a lot as indicated earlier. He should have an overall control of the bike at all times, including emergency stops, avoiding things at the last second, seeing far ahead while at the same time seeing everything nearby. Turning, braking, how to travel down and up hills, around hairy turns.

You have to master a motorcycle far more than you do a car.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 25, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...



Well, he hasn't, nor did he get a tattoo or put a diamond stud in his ear lob, both were the fad on his HS Baseball Team.  Today, a dozen years later he his married with a child on the way and holds not an ounce of resentment for my fatherly advice.

Being a parent is much more than working to make sure your child likes you all the time, so he or she gets what they want all the time.


----------



## Swagger (Nov 7, 2015)

The first bike I bought, Triumph 350, I rode it to Rome and back a month or so after I bought it. A roll of notes in my pocket, a knife in my boot and a pup tent rolled up on the pillion seat. Best holiday ever.


----------



## Andylusion (Nov 7, 2015)

Swagger said:


> The first bike I bought, Triumph 350, I rode it to Rome and back a month or so after I bought it. A roll of notes in my pocket, a knife in my boot and a pup tent rolled up on the pillion seat. Best holiday ever.



Not sure if that qualifies as a Holy Day (holiday).... but yeah that sounds like an amazing vacation.  I think everyone should do something like that before going to college.  Take a year off between lower and higher education, to travel somewhere.

What did you think of Rome?  I hated it.  Millions of noisy dirty scooters speeding in all directions all the time.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 7, 2015)

Andylusion said:


> What did you think of Rome? I hated it. Millions of noisy dirty scooters speeding in all directions all the time.



I did not have a motorcycle when I was in Rome but I found there is only one way to cross the road in heavy traffic. You wait for a nun to cross first and follow close behind her. I saw a nun walk straight out into the road without looking and all the traffic was forced to brake to avoid hitting her. Nuns think they are immortal and protected by God and Italians think it is a sin to run one over.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Nov 7, 2015)

Andylusion said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > The first bike I bought, Triumph 350, I rode it to Rome and back a month or so after I bought it. A roll of notes in my pocket, a knife in my boot and a pup tent rolled up on the pillion seat. Best holiday ever.
> ...



We went to Rome in October, specifically to miss the crowds.  That failed, it was like Time's Sq. NYC on New Years Eve, and not only at the Tourist attractions.

In Naples, my wife wanted (of all things) Burger King french fries,  to get to BK we needed to cross a very busy major street which separated the Port from the city, that was like trying to cross the brickyard at Indy at the start of the race; red lights in Naples don't necessarily make the scooters, taxi cabs and Smart Cars slow down.


----------



## DGS49 (Nov 9, 2015)

"Riding in traffic" is a relative thing.  Start riding on streets and at times when traffic is light, then gradually move to more crowded places and circumstances.

Recognize that regardless of one's skill or experience at riding, it will ALWAYS be better to take the route that is less congested, even if it makes the trip a little longer.  Hell, a longer trip on a bike is a GOOD thing!

The unfortunate thing about the learning process is that many of the lessons come when you have a close call or even an accident.  It took me a long time to learn to be diligent about watching out for cars coming from behind me.  I would glance in my mirrors occasionally, then be surprised when a car came up on me "too fast."  You have to know always what vehicles are around you because even a minor "touch" can be fatal at 70 mph.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Dec 14, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Actually I bought it, he got his gear and his own insurance. So how long do you think he should "practice" with the bike before he rides in traffic? He's passed the motorcycle safety course but has no experience riding.
> ...



My father bought me a go cart at 8. He gave me my first shotgun, an antique .410, at age 9. Bought me my first 4 wheeler at 11 and my second larger 4 wheeler at 13. He bought me my 2nd shotgun, a 20 gauge, at 13. I still have that second 4 wheeler. Some of my fondest memories I have with me and my dad together are when he used to ride his old 3 wheeler and I'd follow behind him on my go cart. We rode for years like that. He taught me how to ride responsibly and shoot responsibly. I was never allowed to do either alone. Then by the time I was 18 and could do what I wanted, I still never rode alone. I cherished his company. 

He gave me my first boat, an old aluminum boat, at age 8. It had a trolling motor on it until age 9 when I was given an antique Mercury 6hp to put on it. I was in 4th grade, and buddy, I had my own bass boat with a trolling motor. You want to talk about I was cool! We still have that old aluminium boat, we use it for a "work boat" around the dock. 

Between the go cart, 4 wheelers and boats, I managed to never hurt myself. Yes, all of them were dangerous. But like with anything, you teach them of the risks and make it clear how badly they can be hurt. Then you say a prayer and leave it to the Lord.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 15, 2015)

airplanemechanic said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


You'll shoot your eye out kid! Lol


----------



## airplanemechanic (Dec 15, 2015)

Oh yes, I forgot to mention he bought me my first Daisy BB gun when I was 6. I still have it, and because he taught me how to care for guns using that gun, it still shoots like new and still looks brand new.


----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 15, 2015)

Andylusion said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



I can see it easily interpreted as "Enabling" but it was purely about increasing his chances for safe riding. He's pretty good on the bike now. Rides All gear All the time. Thanks for all the feedback.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Dec 16, 2015)

Imo the best thing that helps you riding on the road is experience riding in the dirt. Every close call I have had on the road has been averted by instinct reactions learned from my gncc and motox days. Yes I know eventually I will go down but I aint skeerd.

Some of the idiots on the road do scare me sometimes though. Being prepared helps. My tips:
-When you see someone ready to pull out into traffic don't assume they will see you and cover that front brake just in case.
-When going through a busy intersection let of the gas a bit and glide through, being ready to brake or evade, or nail the gas. Do not slow down though especially quickly as that will get you hit. 
-When at a stop, put your left leg down and keep your right on the brake. Keep it in first with the clutch pulled in so you are ready to accelerate at a moments notice. This way you will be in full command of the motorcycle even at rest. If you are used to this bonus is it will be easier stopped on hills.
-Always leave yourself an out if possible. When stopped in traffic be towards the shoulder of the road(right or left) in your lane if possible. This way if someone smashes into you there is a chance you get punted left or right and not middle being sandwiched between cars. You have the right to all of your lane and use it as you see fit, don't worry what people in cars think if you are near the lines.

-Enjoy the pleasure and freedom of motorcycling, there is nothing like it!


----------

